# 1:72 scale naval figures



## FG86 (Jan 10, 2011)

I would be most grateful for any suggestions as to where I can source 1;72 RN naval figures for a model aircraft carrier?


----------



## zero (Jan 9, 2009)

Try ...........http://www.militarymodelling.com/news/article/three-new-sets-of-1-72-royal-navy-figures/8521


----------



## FG86 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you, alas they are a bit too WW2 and not suitably attired for a modern aircraft carrier flight deck crew. but thanks for suggestion.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

hi try the modeldockyard po box104 redruth TR159BJ.Wherever that may be.
Phone 1209 861733. Don't know where you are but that's a UK number. Or google.


----------

